# Need help finding something in the code book!



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello, I've come for some much needed help! My question is not the hardest of all questions but it sure does have me stumped big time.. I've been in the trade for 6 months now and am currently enrolled in a 4 year apprentice program. I have this one question in my 60Q homework that I just cannot seam to make up my mind as to which is the right answer. 

Here is the question: Article ___ in the NEC ® covers the sizing of branch circuits for appliances used in restaurants.
A: 250
B: 424
C: 422
D: 210
E: 680

Also same question but for dwelling units.

Article ___ in the NEC ® covers the sizing of branch circuits for appliances used in homes.
A: 250
B: 424
C: 422
D: 210
E: 680

I am fairly certain the answers to both questions are either C or D. Because Article 210 covers branch circuits and Article 422 covers appliances. And both talk about Branch Circuits. I'm totally lost as to which one is the correct answer for each of the questions. If anyone is able to help me out on this one it would be a huge help! Thanks in advance for your time and help - Jason!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JasonCo said:


> Hello, I've come for some much needed help! My question is not the hardest of all questions but it sure does have me stumped big time.. I've been in the trade for 6 months now and am currently enrolled in a 4 year apprentice program. I have this one question in my 60Q homework that I just cannot seam to make up my mind as to which is the right answer.
> 
> Here is the question: Article ___ in the NEC ® covers the sizing of branch circuits for appliances used in restaurants.
> A: 250
> ...


Hello Jason Welcome to the forum..

Read 422.10 and consider the wording of the article.

Then consider the wording of the question. Good luck..:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Still trying to figure this out -_-, I think for Homes it is Article 422, but unsure still because 210 also talks about it. And for Restaurants I'm unsure right now. Damn this is frustrating lol


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

EDIT: 


Black Dog said:


> Hello Jason Welcome to the forum..
> 
> Read 422.10 and consider the wording of the article.
> 
> Then consider the wording of the question. Good luck..:thumbsup:


Oh okay, I see! So I guess its referring to Commercial and Residential when it says
"This section specifies the ratings of branch circuits capable of carrying appliance current without overheating under the conditions specified."


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JasonCo said:


> Still trying to figure this out -_-, I think for Homes it is Article 422, but unsure still because 210 also talks about it. And for Restaurants I'm unsure right now. Damn this is frustrating lol


You will get it, it takes a few code cycles to truly master the NEC, you have that answer narrowed down to two choices both questions have the same answer


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

> II. Installation
> *422.10 Branch-Circuit Rating.* This section specifies the ratings of branch circuits capable of carrying appliance current without overheating under the conditions specified.
> 
> *(A) Individual Circuits.* The rating of an individual branch circuit shall not be less than the marked rating of the appliance or the marked rating of an appliance having combined loads as provided in 422.62.
> ...


A tip on using the NEC.

As you read the code certain articles will take you elsewhere in the code, take a look at those as you are reading(keep a handful of pencils to book mark your pages as you are moving around the code-book) keep in mind that sometimes your answer is hidden inside of one of the code references, this will also help you understand how the code works a whole lot faster.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Really appreciate your help Black Dog, I feel like I'm on the right track now  Can't thank you enough!


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Edit: Oh.. okay I'm getting sizing and rating mixed up with each other.. So my question is asking about sizing which would be Article 210.19. If my question was asking about branch circuit rating, it would be in 422. Am I correct? haha, just going off of what I have read.

Branch circuit rating 422.10
Branch circuit sizing 210.19

So the answer to Dwelling Units would be Article 210. Because 210.19(A)3 talks about "Household Ranges of Cooking Appliances". Still need to find which article Restaurants would be under. lol assuming its also 210 but we'll see


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JasonCo said:


> Really appreciate your help Black Dog, I feel like I'm on the right track now  Can't thank you enough!


40 years ago I had your boots on and know how frustrating this work can be, and the code still is frustrating even to me:laughing:

Happy to help you out,,Keep working as hard as you can, and when you get tired and frustrated----"WORK HARDER"


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JasonCo said:


> Edit: Oh.. okay I'm getting sizing and rating mixed up with each other.. So my question is asking about sizing which would be Article 210.19. If my question was asking about branch circuit rating, it would be in 422. Am I correct? haha, just going off of what I have read.
> 
> Branch circuit rating 422.10
> Branch circuit sizing 210.19
> ...


Like I said You have both answers narrowed down, however Neither question talks about cooking appliances which is what 210.19(A)(3) covers.

The question should list what the appliances are.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

You don't need to know every code word for word. You need to know how to use the code and find answers, the index is your best friend.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

FF301 said:


> You don't need to know every code word for word. You need to know how to use the code and find answers, the index is your best friend.


That and..... Get the tabs or make your own. It really is not about memorization, but rather the ability to locate and decipher.

Who the hell.....(Yeah, I know a few of you on here) actually sleeps with the NEC every night?:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Switched said:


> That and..... Get the tabs or make your own. It really is not about memorization, but rather the ability to locate and decipher.
> 
> Who the hell.....(Yeah, I know a few of you on here) actually sleeps with the NEC every night?:laughing:



It's on my iPhone and I sleep with that baby....




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

